# Gutter Downspout - locating end in the yard



## bodean (Aug 21, 2020)

My house has 5 gutter downspouts, that have extensions that were buried and extend out into our yard with green plastic caps on the end. It seems that 2 of these, I am no longer able to locate the lawn exit point (cap is missing and grass/dirt is over the hole). besides going through the yard poking holes to find where the end is so I can recap it, and make sure water from the gutter, is going through the downspout and exiting efficiently into the yard, and other tips to find these exit points? 
I think last year when a company came out to aerate my yard, they knocked the end cap off, and i forgot to replace it causing grass/dirt to cover the wholes


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

If it happens to be dry out maybe put a garden hose in that down spout. Should be able to find it.


----------



## bodean (Aug 21, 2020)

CLT49er said:


> If it happens to be dry out maybe put a garden hose in that down spout. Should be able to find it.


Ill give that a shot, thanks.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Another idea is to fish some stiff wire down the pipe. 
This will give you a good idea of how long it is.
I think youd notice bends and turns as well because the wire wont move with the turn.

Id probably go with the water option. It just may not work if it ties into a sewer pipe or french drain pulling water elsewhere.


----------

